# How to make T-shirt tags that go on the back of the shirt . ( Homemade)



## ambassador (Mar 14, 2009)

How do i make my own T-shirt tags that do on the back with the company name and size and other stuff . I want to make it home made because it is a really short run so is there a way to do that ?


----------



## electrosketch (Mar 21, 2009)

I would put a hundred (or more) on a screen and print it just like a t-shirt. Then, cut them all apart with a straight edge and utility knife.

I'd print on some nice cotton cloth or a 50/50 blend from the fabric store.

Then, Singer Machine them on. I'd be creative and sew them some place easy instead of the neck, probably along the bottom of the garment.

p- you could print the tag info directly on the garment, too. No sewing that way.


----------



## ambassador (Mar 14, 2009)

Yeaaa is there a way to do it without a screen ?


----------



## electrosketch (Mar 21, 2009)

Jacquard Silk Habotai Fabric For Inkjet Printing

Same idea, except using an ink jet printer instead of screen printing.


----------



## ambassador (Mar 14, 2009)

does it wash out tho ?


----------



## electrosketch (Mar 21, 2009)

Fabric Sheets C. Jenkins Miracle Inkjet Fabric Sheets

*"C. Jenkins presents pre-treated Miracle Fabric Sheets™ used for creating permanent images on fabric using your inkjet printer."*


How permanent is anything in this life? Will cost $17 to find out. Or, if you could call them, they might provide customer testimony and references, or even a free sample for you to test.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

ambassador said:


> Yeaaa is there a way to do it without a screen ?


No way that looks any good.

Mason's first idea can be accomplished with a $60 Speedball kit; it would require effort, but not a lot of money.


----------



## losille (Nov 4, 2008)

Would this work?

I was thinking about printing several tags on a sheet of iron on transfer paper from Wal-Mart.
Cutting it them out ironing then ironing it to the inside back of the shirt. 

What do you think?


----------



## JTNO (Jul 10, 2009)

losille said:


> Would this work?
> 
> I was thinking about printing several tags on a sheet of iron on transfer paper from Wal-Mart.
> Cutting it them out ironing then ironing it to the inside back of the shirt.
> ...


I think that would work good, I use those sometimes for personal shirts, as long as you take all of the water out of your iron and set it on 'dry' so it doesn't steam. The steam will ruin it and when you wash the shirt it will look foggy.


----------



## losille (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank you JT.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

losille said:


> I was thinking about printing several tags on a sheet of iron on transfer paper from Wal-Mart.
> Cutting it them out ironing then ironing it to the inside back of the shirt.


If we're talking something that's going to be sold, then legally speaking the label needs to last the useful life of the garment. So if you're going to be decorating the shirts with anything that will last longer than the label (be it embroidery, screenprinting, DTG, or heat press) then technically you would not be within the law.


----------



## losille (Nov 4, 2008)

Solmu said:


> If we're talking something that's going to be sold, then legally speaking the label needs to last the useful life of the garment. So if you're going to be decorating the shirts with anything that will last longer than the label (be it embroidery, screenprinting, DTG, or heat press) then technically you would not be within the law.


This will not replace the original tags. I am not rebranding the shirts. It will just be my name and contact information.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## MiroTshirts (Jun 22, 2012)

losille said:


> Would this work?
> 
> I was thinking about printing several tags on a sheet of iron on transfer paper from Wal-Mart.
> Cutting it them out ironing then ironing it to the inside back of the shirt.
> ...


you brought me to a nice and easy idea, I was wondering how I could do my T Shirt labelings. Thank You


----------

